# Ym155d



## Blwichert (4 mo ago)

We just got a ym155d. It need a little work and upon further investigation the 2 cases (that hold transmission gears and differential) are cracked. Does anyone know where I can buy used cases? I’m considering welding them, but we just moved and a lot of my equipment is still in a storage unit 800miles away


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

By chance was this YM155D in middle-TN or KY? I had seen one a few years back with this problem. There isn't many salvage machines, so welding is a good option. 

This site has the parts manual and the service manual. 

Or the link in my signature below has more than that for this machine.


----------



## Blwichert (4 mo ago)

Yes it’s in middle Tennessee.
Thank you for the link


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Blwichert said:


> Yes it’s in middle Tennessee.
> Thank you for the link


Yes, then I did see that machine. The seller at the time was offering it for a mere $500. The seat was in very poor condition too. 

It's not impossible to fix, just my skill set for welding and the time to tear it down wasn't available. If the machine was a 20Hp diesel or better, then the investment would payoff to redo it.

The good thing about a YM155, it's a nice SCUT. Compact enough to get into tight places. My YM2610 is too bit to fit inside the entrances to the small barn doors. The YM155 was my thinking of getting in there. Only so much one can do with a wheelbarrow and pitchfork.


----------

